# A/C retrofit



## Rusty (Jun 19, 2016)

Searching for some retrofit fittings for '85 Ford. Doesn't take the ones that Chevy and Dodge take. Ford is smaller. Not much bigger than a tire valve stem. Can't find the high side port at all. I have traced every inch of the system.


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2016)

Have you bought the kit at the auto parts store for about 12 bucks? I bought one yesterday for my old jeep. does the ford have the old compressor with the valves on top? My 85 Jeep has that with a high and low right there.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 19, 2016)

The Ford has the low one on the far driver's side right behind the headlight. Cannot find the high port. Yeah I bought that $12 kit, but they are too big to go on the low port. I have one coming that I bought on line, it is supposed to fit. We will see.


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2016)

If not let me know, I have a drawer full of misc fittings I can look through for you.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 21, 2016)

Well I was totally wrong. On the old Ford, the high side is the small port. I cannot find the low port. Tomorrow I will trace every inch of line.


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2016)

Look directly under your oil filler tube. your AC line should cross there and it will have a black cap on it. Hopefully.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 22, 2016)

I found it, but I think I am out of luck. It is on the compressor. Not enough room for a fitting to go on it I don't think. I will try tonight.


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2016)

Probably the same as my jeep, I havent tried yet to change mine to R134


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2016)

Only other thing I can find besides the high port. Don't know how it would take a fitting. 

View attachment 001.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2016)

Well, that is the high pressure relief valve. I even found the sight glass. I have had a couple other people look, but no one can find the low  port.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2016)

Chris, what about this?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DJDYN80/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2016)

Can you use an t12 gauge and fill with 134? Might solve the fitting problem


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2016)

Chris said:


> Can you use an t12 gauge and fill with 134? Might solve the fitting problem



I found another fitting that will work. Bought it on E bay.


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2016)

Can you get a picture of your compressor? I want to see if it is the same as mine? I might need that fitting.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2016)

Will try tomorrow, T storms now.


----------

